

Tell HN: I didn't know how badly mainstream media covered technology until now - lionhearted

The TV was on with News here in Hong Kong. The way they were describing ebooks was crazy. They described how a big threat to ebook sales is that, "People can 'jailbreak' their smartphones and then hack in to online bookstores to steal books."&#60;p&#62;The whole 7 minute segment was like that. "Publishers have a copyright called a digital rights management that restricts what you can do with books you purchased." They describe how publishers can restrict copy/paste on devices, but they make it sound like it's illegal to copy out even a paragraph to email to people. No, it doesn't have native copy/paste out of the book, but you can absolutely type it up just like you would a book.&#60;p&#62;If you're like me and don't watch TV, you might not realize how badly technology is covered. This was a bit of a wakeup call.
======
konad
I hate to tell you this but mainstream media covers _everything_ badly.

